# Vaping Spares Supplier



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

As @Gandalf Vapes pointed out - we need a spares supplier. I posted here to avoid derailing the other thread further down the line



Gandalf Vapes said:


> Please forgive me if I go a bit off topic here, but I am looking to see if the mod manufacturers will supply electronic components and spares for the mods. Gene chips, buck convertors, transistors or whatever else I might need to repair a mod. If I can, chances are I start doing mod repairs for you. Your mod repair will be for free just for making such a generous offer.
> 
> I am also still just a nobody here in this forum finding the ropes.



I was wondering the same thing as I'm having difficulties sourcing body parts for a istick pico. 

@Dietz here needs a new latch door for his own mod. Maybe Gandalf can help you?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> As @Gandalf Vapes pointed out - we need a spares supplier. I posted here to avoid derailing the other thread further down the line
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea. We don't want to go hijacking somebody else's thread. Please just keep in mind, I am still only starting to look into it. Some Manufacturers can be pretty hard arsed about supplying people spares for their products whereas others can be very supportive and send you the entire schematic of the product.

The way I see it, there are two kinds of manufacturer. The ones who care about their product, and they want to see people using their product for a very long time. Then there is the other kind who couldn't give a toss about the consumer at all. "We have already made our target on this product so who gives a F. They will just buy another one".

The other option is to ask/persuade people to donate or sell their old broken mods to me as donor mods. So, lets say I could get another Istick Pico with a broken LCD display, I could nick the latch off the donor mod and replace the door on Diets' mod. It's an idea that has been playing on my mind for a while now.

Could you send me a photo of the damage? Maybe I could do something without even needing to replace it.

My aim is to, if I can, reduce unnecessary electronic waste. I have seen perfectly good computers on dumps that I could easily repair and donate to a school or something. I am sure some great mods might already be going that way too, where it could be used to save somebody else's mod or donate it to somebody who might really need it. Perhaps sell them as refurbished at a lower price? Not everybody has the income to buy decent new vaping equipment.

Anyway, those are my thoughts and motivations behind my suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Could you send me a photo of the damage? Maybe I could do something without even needing to replace it.
> 
> My aim is to, if I can, reduce unnecessary electronic waste. I have seen perfectly good computers on dumps that I could easily repair and donate to a school or something. I am sure some great mods might already be going that way too, where it could be used to save somebody else's mod or donate it to somebody who might really need it. Perhaps sell them as refurbished at a lower price? Not everybody has the income to buy decent new vaping equipment.
> 
> Anyway, those are my thoughts and motivations behind my suggestion.



Here a Pic in This thread @Gandalf Vapes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has Stock" subforum so hopefully some of the vendors can contribute as well - if they have or know where to get spares for vaping devices.

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Have moved this thread to the "Who has Stock" subforum so hopefully some of the vendors can contribute as well - if they have or know where to get spares for vaping devices.



Perfect, thank you so much


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> Have moved this thread to the "Who has Stock" subforum so hopefully some of the vendors can contribute as well - if they have or know where to get spares for vaping devices.



Thank you so much. Your help and initiative is much appreciated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Here a Pic in This thread @Gandalf Vapes



I have looked at the pictures, It is really tricky to understand what actually broke from the photos. Keep in mind, I don't know he mod. Give me a moment to allow Mike Vapes, Indoor Smokers or Suck My Mod (What a dreadful handle HAHAHA) to introduce me to it a little bit and then we can talk.


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

Are you sure this is an Istick Pico? If I am looking at the right thing, It doesn't look anything near what I see on You Tube or the Eleaf website. Could we bring Dietz in to help me out a bit here?


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Are you sure this is an Istick Pico? If I am looking at the right thing, It doesn't look anything near what I see on You Tube or the Eleaf website. Could we bring Dietz in to help me out a bit here?



No, he has a different mod. Revenant vape, I think.

Mine is an istick pico - the inner threading of where the battery cap should go into is stuffed up. That's the part I want to replace. I am using plumbers tape for now but it's not ideal in the long run.




The cap is fine, it's the mod that is the issue.


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

@Gandalf Vapes this is what @Dietz's mod looks like with the latch issue

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Gandalf Vapes this is what @Dietz's mod looks like with the latch issue




Thanks for the vid. That helps a lot. So it is actually the door hinge that broke off the battery cap? That is no easy fix. That is a door replacement, but where do you get another door from? I don't think Midas or Builders Warehouse will be able to help with that kind of door. I don't think that I would be able to repair that. it is probably made of Aluminum or some kind of metal alloy that solder won't adhere to, so if the manufacturer won't supply you/me with a new door and you can't find it on Ebay, what can you do? Have you tried to find one there? If not, then where is that perfectly functioning mod going to end up? Most likely into the bin and end up in a dump somewhere because the battery door hinge is broken.

Lets find a way to fix it. Where there is always a way. The problem sometimes is to find the way... Give me time and let me see if I can negotiate with the manufacturers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Thanks for the vid. That helps a lot. So it is actually the door hinge that broke off the battery cap? That is no easy fix. That is a door replacement, but where do you get another door from? I don't think Midas or Builders Warehouse will be able to help with that kind of door. I don't think that I would be able to repair that. it is probably made of Aluminum or some kind of metal alloy that solder won't adhere to, so if the manufacturer won't supply you/me with a new door and you can't find it on Ebay, what can you do? Have you tried to find one there? If not, then where is that perfectly functioning mod going to end up? Most likely into the bin and end up in a dump somewhere because the battery door hinge is broken.
> 
> Lets find a way to fix it. Where there is always a way. The problem sometimes is to find the way... Give me time and let me see if I can negotiate with the manufacturers.



@Dietz perhaps you can explain this better from your side.

Nee man, these are two different mods I posted. Take a look at dietz's thread. You'll get a better idea of what his issue is.

Mine is completely a different one - it's a one battery mod with a screw on cap.


----------



## Dietz (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Thanks for the vid. That helps a lot. So it is actually the door hinge that broke off the battery cap? That is no easy fix. That is a door replacement, but where do you get another door from? I don't think Midas or Builders Warehouse will be able to help with that kind of door. I don't think that I would be able to repair that. it is probably made of Aluminum or some kind of metal alloy that solder won't adhere to, so if the manufacturer won't supply you/me with a new door and you can't find it on Ebay, what can you do? Have you tried to find one there? If not, then where is that perfectly functioning mod going to end up? Most likely into the bin and end up in a dump somewhere because the battery door hinge is broken.
> 
> Lets find a way to fix it. Where there is always a way. The problem sometimes is to find the way... Give me time and let me see if I can negotiate with the manufacturers.


Thats exactly what Ive been saying, it cannot be easily fixed. The only place to get a replacement door from is from Cartel mods. @KieranD and @SEAN P have also been trying to get these battery latches in from Cartel mods but also had no success.
I am actually a little over this mod, Im ignoring it until I can find a replacement door.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Dietz perhaps you can explain this better from your side.
> 
> Nee man, these are two different mods I posted. Take a look at dietz's thread. You'll get a better idea of what his issue is.
> 
> Mine is completely a different one - it's a one battery mod with a screw on cap.



Yes, I know that. Sorry, I was concentrating more on Dietz' mod. Your one looks like a very easy fix. You could probably do it your self if you wanted to. I would cut that bit of broken thread off and then file the beginning of the good thread into a taper to make it easier to screw on. It's another mechanical fix. No big deal as far as I can see.

Here is my buddies mod that I mentioned it the PIF thread: He had accidentally dropped his mod and 2 of the screws holding top of the mod had stripped the threads in their holes and come out. The top of the mod was very flimsy as you can probably imaging and almost unvapable. On looking at it I realized that the holes were nearly twice as deep as the length of the screws. Anyway, I went and hunted down some screws and I put them in a few minutes ago. 

Here is what it looked like befrore:




You will notice that big grin it has near the top. Not a happy mod.



The short screws on the right are the original screws that came with the mod. You can still see all the plastic they pulled out of the mod still stuck in their threads. Mine are 0.2mm thicker and about 3mm longer. I was hoping to get 5mm longer, but they didn't have anything longer than that in that size.

After:



Nearly there. The screws I just need to get a counter sink bit and counter sink those holes to suit the screw heads.



That is with my Smok TFV8 Cloud Beast RTA on it and you can see it's getting there. I just need to get those screws flush, replace the other 2 screws as well and that mod has a new life 

Keep well and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Nice one @Gandalf Vapes!

The mod also needs a makeover too lol


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice one @Gandalf Vapes!
> 
> The mod also needs a makeover too lol



Err, yes. I have to agree. My buddy thought that by sanding all the paint of the mod he would get a nice shiny silver look. Alas, it turned out to be some ugly grey aluminum alloy. 

Whatever suits him I guess...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> My aim is to, if I can, reduce unnecessary electronic waste. I have seen perfectly good computers on dumps that I could easily repair and donate to a school or something. I am sure some great mods might already be going that way too, where it could be used to save somebody else's mod or donate it to somebody who might really need it. Perhaps sell them as refurbished at a lower price? Not everybody has the income to buy decent new vaping equipment.



Daaaaamn. I could do a lot of stuff with discarded computers for spares and testing...


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Your one looks like a very easy fix. You could probably do it your self if you wanted to. I would cut that bit of broken thread off and then file the beginning of the good thread into a taper to make it easier to screw on. It's another mechanical fix. No big deal as far as I can see.



Yeah, problem is that it's in the middle. That's why I want the top part of that mod replaced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Daaaaamn. I could do a lot of stuff with discarded computers for spares and testing...



You bet! I asked to buy it from them and they refused to sell it to me. Makes no sense, does it?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> You bet! I asked to buy it from them and they refused to sell it to me. Makes no sense, does it?



That's ridiculous!!!

What a waste...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah, problem is that it's in the middle. That's why I want the top part of that mod replaced.



Oh crap. I thought it was at the beginning of the thread. It looked like it in the photo. How on earth did it strip in the middle? I have never heard of that. Are you jinxed or something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Great idea. We don't want to go hijacking somebody else's thread. Please just keep in mind, I am still only starting to look into it. Some Manufacturers can be pretty hard arsed about supplying people spares for their products whereas others can be very supportive and send you the entire schematic of the product.
> 
> The way I see it, there are two kinds of manufacturer. The ones who care about their product, and they want to see people using their product for a very long time. Then there is the other kind who couldn't give a toss about the consumer at all. "We have already made our target on this product so who gives a F. They will just buy another one".
> 
> ...


Honestly, I was thinking of exact same thing for a long time. Back in December a forum member who had posted a classified about buying broken mods and was ready to buy them at a reasonable price too, but he dint get much response. Following that I visited a few vape shops offering then money for any broken mods they might have, I was refused. Hence I gave up the idea. 
That was a long time back, times have changed and I sincerely hope u succeed where I failed. May be some day we can have a wiki together of mod repairs !


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No, he has a different mod. Revenant vape, I think.
> 
> Mine is an istick pico - the inner threading of where the battery cap should go into is stuffed up. That's the part I want to replace. I am using plumbers tape for now but it's not ideal in the long run.
> 
> ...


The threads on the cap has given away or the base ?? 
After u suggested steel putty on a similar thread, I read about it and they claim that it be used to repair slipped screws.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> You bet! I asked to buy it from them and they refused to sell it to me. Makes no sense, does it?


The local China town has a repair shop where they repair their "in warranty" stuff. The ones they are not able to repair they scrap. I saw a broken MP3 player lying in scrap, and I needed a 3.5 mm socket to replace a broken one on my bluetooth speaker. 
They just said it's not for sale and walked away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The threads on the cap has given away or the base



The cap is fine. It's the threading on the mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Oh crap. I thought it was at the beginning of the thread. It looked like it in the photo. How on earth did it strip in the middle? I have never heard of that. Are you jinxed or something?



I have no idea either. Same thing happened with my iJust S... Pico was my 2nd mod. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

*Faiyaz Cheulkar*,
I think it is really so stupid! I am prepared to pay people HARD CASH for that scrap! Where does it end up at the end of the day? On a rubbish dump where it will be destroyed and they won't make a cent out of it. I just don't understand their logic. If somebody came to me and offered to buy a bunch junk from me, the first thing I would say is, "Make me an offer", and I am open to negotiation. I think I said in my first post here, I want to use them as donor components to repair another mod.

Lets take my buddies mod that I showed a few posts up for example. He could have said, well that mod has seen it's days and tossed it out, but he doesn't earn enough money to just quickly go out and buy a new mod. He brought it to me. I looked at it and I said, I can fix this and I lent him my VooPoo Drag to vape on while I fix it. That is a perfectly good working mod that I saved from the dump and I am vaping on it right now.

What the *$&^% do I have to do to rub it into people's heads that I will pay MONEY for that scrap?

I must say, this Smok Alien has a nice kick to it. I like vaping this thing!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (25/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice one @Gandalf Vapes!
> 
> The mod also needs a makeover too lol


It's called patina.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> It's called patina.



Smartass lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have no idea either. Same thing happened with my iJust S... Pico was my 2nd mod. Lol.


i have seen clone pico`s being sold for cheap at a local china shop. may be u can use one to strip for spares. Also I have a Ijust2 that I dont use. Would you like to have it ? I can send it along with the group buy stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> i have seen clone pico`s being sold for cheap at a local china shop. may be u can use one to strip for spares. Also I have a Ijust2 that I dont use. Would you like to have it ? I can send it along with the group buy stuff.



Eish that's kind of you to offer the iJust 2. I'll be honest, I rather missed my iJust S

I'm not too worried about the pico, plumbers tape is holding for now and I'm getting an RDA from @Stosta soon and sending him a stash of juices...

The power of the pico is actually sh1t compared to the Asvape Gabriel, an 80w mod so there won't be any tears or fanfare if I have to bury it. Lol. The iJust S is way better in some ways more than the pico. 

Perhaps I should consider sending you more peppermint crisp juice as an exchange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Eish that's kind of you to offer the iJust S. I'll be honest, I rather missed it.
> 
> I'm not too worried about the pico, plumbers tape us holding for now and I'm getting an RDA from @Stosta soon and sending him a stash of juices...
> 
> Perhaps I should consider sending you more peppermint crisp juice as an exchange.



I like your peppermint crisp, that`s what got me into DIY, but i don`t prefer wasting money on courier, that`s why i offered to send the atty along with other stuff. I will be going either tomorrow or monday to pick up my stuff from him, I will drop off the atty then. I dont have any coils for it but your EC coils should work perfectly with it.


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I like your peppermint crisp, that`s what got me into DIY, but i don`t prefer wasting money on courier, that`s why i offered to send the atty along with other stuff. I will be going either tomorrow or monday to pick up my stuff from him, I will drop off the atty then. I dont have any coils for it but your EC coils should work perfectly with it.



I don't care if it costs me, I will send it to you. Pm me Postnet details - nearest Postnet and your cell number.

Yeah I have rebuildable for the iJust. Which reminds me, I do need to buy a set of new ones. Mine has overstayed it's welcome and is not screwing properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I don't care if it costs me, I will send it to you. Pm me Postnet details - nearest Postnet and your cell number.
> 
> Yeah I have rebuildable for the iJust. Which reminds me, I do need to buy a set of new ones. Mine has overstayed it's welcome and is not screwing properly.


you will have plenty of chances in future to send me that juice so dont worry and since I DIY now I have plenty right now so not in a hurry at all. And its Ramzan so I am vaping only about 1 ml of nic salts a day, I have kept all my gear in the drawer and will be out only after Eid.


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> you will have plenty of chances in future to send me that juice so dont worry and since I DIY now I have plenty right now so not in a hurry at all. And its Ramzan so I am vaping only about 1 ml of nic salts a day, I have kept all my gear in the drawer and will be out only after Eid.



Oh yes I forgot it was Ramadan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/8/18)

Any new updates for this thread?


----------

